# Volunteering



## shad (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm looking for information on volunteering for BSD related projects. For example, what resources exist that could help me find a project I can contribute to? I know the ideas page exists (https://wiki.freebsd.org/IdeasPage), and I was wondering if other resources exist. The ideas page seems like a good resource for someone with strong programming skills, and time, to start a project. However, for those who donâ€™t have the skills or time to undertake a project by themselves, how can they find a way to contribute?

It seems to me, that at the moment, I would have to go through projects one by one and email them individually to find out if they need help and if my skills would be useful (unless current information exists on a website). Finding the right match between my skills and a project needing them would be time consuming. I hope thereâ€™s an easier way.

With all of this said, what exists to facilitate connecting individuals with projects who need help within the FreeBSD community? Iâ€™m fairly new to the idea of contributing, and I have the feeling Iâ€™m missing something obvious. Thanks for any help!


----------



## ondra_knezour (Oct 30, 2013)

Little more can be found in the Contributing to FreeBSD article.


----------



## jrm@ (Oct 30, 2013)

One way to contribute that doesn't require a high level of programming skills is to submit new ports or patches to update existing ports.  Have a look at the Porter's Handbook.  If you are knowledgeable about a certain part of the OS, you could also submit documentation or even write a Howto here on the forums.

The best way to get in the loop is to read the appropriate mailing list(s).  Another option is to hang out in some of the (unofficial) FreeBSD development IRC channels.  A warning: Some of the IRC channels are less than professional at times.  You have to find the right one for the type of work you would like to get involved with.

Another way to whet your appetite might be to watch the new BSDNow podcasts.


----------



## beatgammit (Oct 30, 2013)

+1 for the BSDNow podcasts. I'm relatively new to FreeBSD, and it's been a big help.

I don't know your specific skills, but here are a few more ideas:

* answer questions on serverfault.com and unix.stackexchange.com
* answer questions on the forums
* test beta releases and report bugs
* evangelize FreeBSD

I personally feel like I'd be most useful porting software, since there are several packages I use that aren't yet available on FreeBSD.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 30, 2013)

Perhaps you could adopt an orphaned port.


----------



## taz (Oct 30, 2013)

Donating to FreeBSD Foundation is another way. You can check out the latest Semi-Annual Newsletter to see what they are focusing on lately.


----------



## shad (Oct 31, 2013)

Just wanted to say thanks for all those who posted, I have some reading to do!


----------

